# New To Us! 2006 30Frks



## Chris and Tracie (Jul 19, 2010)

We pick ours up Saturday! Could be ready sooner, but we both want to be able to be there to pick it up.

We are soooo excited. We are coming out of a 09 Fleetwood Mallard 23FQ Sport (no slides)..we just needed more room. We have found that we are using our trailer 1 - 2x a month and the extra space is going to be wonderful!!! Plus if someone wants to come with us, it gives us more room for family.

We love the floorplan. We really have looked and looked, but instantly fell in love with the 30FRKS feel.

Any suggestions? New to the fifth wheel world!! And new to Outback.

Thanks!

Chris and Tracie


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the new trailer and Welcome to Outbackers...

This is a great forum and lots of great members with helpful advice and tips....

Happy Camping.

Jim


----------



## Chris and Tracie (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you! I have been reading all of the wonderful info!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!
We also have an Outback 5th wheel... '08 31FQBHS (bunk house) and we love it!
If you ever have any questions feel free to holler!

Where abouts do you guys live?

Bryan


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

We have a 2005 28FRLS 5th wheel - bought new mid-summer of 2005. We have really enjoyed it ever since. We use it in 6 or 7 outings a year (either short distance three day weekend trips or 5 -7 day longer distance trips. It tows great because it weighs about 7400 lbs dry. We haven't any problems to speak of except for two issues: the roof seems to be made of very light material so I try not to go on the roof unless absolutely necessary. And one other problem: the vinyl trim inside the front corner trim strips come out of their channel during cold and hot weather. My solution was installing two screws each in the "inside" radius curves (both sides) to keep them tight during the summer when they stretch or contract during the winter.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know how I missed greeting another Texan but WELCOME to Outbackers.

Keep an eye out for Texas rallies....there's one in October in Fredericksburg, btw!

Mark


----------

